# Blog or website?



## webmaster1105 (Oct 26, 2009)

Most of us are web designers and now meeting through computerforum.com. I am starting this thread to let all of us know, How capable webmasters we have in our community and what is in trend nowadays i.e. a blog or a website.

So dear friends, you will need to answer a few questions:-

- What do you own, Blog or website?
- Address of your website/blog
- Why did you chose blog over website or vice-versa?

So Guyz, Just showcase your website here and lets see whose is best. We can again have a survey on chosen ones to select the best.


----------



## webmaster1105 (Oct 26, 2009)

I will start with my own

- I have a blog dedicated to computer and internet tricks and hacks.
- Address - http://www.justawebmaster.com/
- I chosed blog because the time I would have invested in designing the blog, I could invest in content.


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 26, 2009)

Uh.....

Mine is a glorified blog / personal online resume?

Not sure what you want to call it.  I do a bit of blogging but I mostly publish tech documents on it.

http://tlarkin.com

I use a CMS and am not a very versed web developer.  I am still learning.  I know all the server side stuff like MySQL, PHP, and Apache and what not, but I don't know the front end design stuff.


----------



## webmaster1105 (Oct 26, 2009)

@tlarkin

Nice website... 

I hope u wont mind a lil feedback
Dont u think the homepage cud hav more interactive... I mean you could give links to ur posts on the homepage...

thanks for being the first


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 26, 2009)

It is a work in progress, I am trying to build content for the site now.  I want to revamp the home page, but at the same time I want it kept very simple and not convoluted.  I am going to use it as a testament of what I can do work wise and I want any and all future employers to clearly and easily see my skill set.


----------



## webmaster1105 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey guyz.... its a great chance to show your website to the community members...


----------



## Jonyboy (Oct 28, 2009)

My website is http://piratepasta.com. Could have chosen a better domain name I suppose, but atm it's tech related and memes. I have to say, i like webmaster's theme.


----------



## codeman0013 (Oct 28, 2009)

just curious who you guys use for hosting? I'm building a site for my wife right now and i have never had to have my own host most clients already had sites or bought their own hosts any suggestions that are decent priced i can tie my dreamweaver into?


----------



## Jonyboy (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm only hostgator. Excellent to use IMO. 99.99% uptime (they say 100, but my stats show around that mark). Affordable.


----------



## webmaster1105 (Oct 29, 2009)

@Jonyboy

Thanks a lot

Nice content, let me know if you put some articles on computer or internet technology, I'll give you trackbacks.

Lets wait for some more nominations here.

c ya...


----------



## webmaster1105 (Oct 29, 2009)

@codeman

I use www.freebeehosting.com

Its free and fantastic.


----------



## Calibretto (Oct 29, 2009)

Mine is www.techolive.com. Basically a tech and gaming news website. I chose blog mostly because we post a lot of info throughout the day and a blog is a great way to present it all.


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't use templates either, that is my own CSS which is why my site looks like crap as I am still teaching myself how to build sites.  I got the back end server side stuff down no problem, but the whole design and digital art factor I am still learning.


----------



## webmaster1105 (Oct 29, 2009)

@tlarkin

I agree. The day I got to know about wordpress, plugins and themes, I quit learning. I believe I could have learnt more if the concept of theme and templates wouldnt existed.

@Calibretto

Nice blog buddy, but I guess its only about gaming

All the nominations are from blog.
I guess website is out....

what do u say guyz...


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 29, 2009)

www.whitehouse.gov now uses Drupal on it's back end.  Proving that it is powerful enough to host a site at that caliber, and also the new whitehouse site actually looks rather damn slick.

I used the zen theme on my drupal site which is a very generic, vanilla, theme.  In fact the motto is to add zen and just add CSS and you got yourself a site.

So, I am in fact using a theme, but I am using the plain theme called zen, which then allows me to modify my CSS and design it anyway I want to.  Of course if you are awesome at design you can just use the drupal framework under the hood and design the CSS and HTML from complete scratch.


----------



## Calibretto (Oct 29, 2009)

webmaster1105 said:


> @Calibretto
> 
> Nice blog buddy, but I guess its only about gaming


Not just gaming, but most of it is because most of our writers are gamers. We try to cover a lot of non-gaming news as well.


----------



## Euklid (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a site which is not blog or website; it's a forum. Powered by 
vBulletin. 

Currently, I'm developing three websites for others. I'm going to use 
WordPress as the back-end, but I'm going to create custom styles.
Although WordPress is blogging software, the blog won't be the 
central part of the website. These are mainly profile type websites,
so I have to focus the content on the person/company.

I don't know how to customize Drupal or Joomla templates. It looks
really complicated. So I just use WordPress.


Bio:

I've been making websites since '96. I know html, php, mysql, css
really well. My main focus nowadays is layout and usability. 
Amateurs just can't get it right when it comes to simplicity.

It's sort-of funny seeing a back-end developer also working on the 
front-end design. If back-end developers made all the websites,
we would be using Dos-style prompts for everything. Graphical
user interface (GUI) design is an art-form.


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 29, 2009)

Euklid said:


> ....It's sort-of funny seeing a back-end developer also working on the
> front-end design. If back-end developers made all the websites,
> we would be using Dos-style prompts for everything. Graphical
> user interface (GUI) design is an art-form.



Hey you leave my website alone, I already said I am still learning design!!!!!


----------



## webmaster1105 (Nov 7, 2009)

:good:


----------



## ProxyRepair (Nov 7, 2009)

- What do you own, Blog or website? Website
- Address of your website/blog http://www.proxyrepair.com
- Why did you chose blog over website or vice-versa? Website because I know how to code and design


----------



## dushuai (Nov 7, 2009)

I ever have a website but not a blog,then I have not enough time to rebuild it


----------



## webmaster1105 (Nov 8, 2009)

@Proxyrepair

Hey how did you created the glassy effect. Its cool.

Guyz I want to nominate proxy's website, What do you say?


----------



## ProxyRepair (Nov 8, 2009)

webmaster1105 said:


> @Proxyrepair
> 
> Hey how did you created the glassy effect. Its cool.
> 
> Guyz I want to nominate proxy's website, What do you say?



I cant take all the credit my friend is a 3d modeling student he helped me out with that


----------



## webmaster1105 (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## zblowfish (Nov 14, 2009)

www.StefanCarlson.com

My splash page


----------



## webmaster1105 (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## webmaster1105 (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Calibretto (Nov 20, 2009)

Please don't spam....


----------

